# New MMJ invention



## FinShaggy (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got an idea for something. It's a new, cheap, easy to  produce: marijuana  item. I was wondering what I would do to try to to  get this  idea  somewhere. What website, or anything can I go to, to  present this  to a  company that sells pipes and bongs and stuff.

edit But any help    would still be appreciated.


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2011)

> 12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or *solicitations*, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell a product or service* of any kind.*


...


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, I didn't know that was soliciting. Sorry...

Was there a link in my signature?

I'm pretty sure it was JUST a quote...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2011)

sounds like we have a Spammer?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

no *4u* his link was to his blog on bebe or bebo's or whatever it was


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2011)

FinShaggy said:
			
		

> Ok, I didn't know that was soliciting. Sorry...
> 
> Was there a link in my signature?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was JUST a quote...


....now..:confused2: if it were only a quote, it wouldn't say "LINK REMOVED"


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....now..:confused2: if it were only a quote, it wouldn't say "LINK REMOVED"



But I swear to god the only thing left was a quote that said "I'd rather be a lightning rod than a seismograph." 
It doesn't make any sense...


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sounds like we have a Spammer?



That's a little bit general for the use "Spammer" 
I posted about an invention I have, one time, and accidentally worded some thing wrong...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck on your invention :aok:


:bong:


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good luck on your invention :aok:
> 
> 
> :bong:



Thank you


----------



## alexjhon (Mar 4, 2013)

New growers equals new ideas and new innovations. Most of the 2012 inventions that will help marijuana growers will no doubt come from marijuana growers themselves.


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 18, 2013)

To either Colorado or Washington state where I am. Cannabis freedom is great - so far. 
I saw on the local news where after the first state sponsored meetings that they were putting on at various locations around the state and I think it was in Seattle at the very first one where there was a group of "money men" from either one or more hedge funds who had a room or panel located at the Mariot Hotel at about the same time as this meeting. They were listening to proposals from anyone who had either one or a promising idea related to the coming legal or MMJ cannabis industry. If they thought your idea was promising they would invite you to a followup "get-together" where you get the chance to expand on your idea(s) and they tell you how much they would be willing to invest. I'm sure there's something just like that in Colorado too but I KNOW that process is alive and well here in Washington.
Anyway, good luck on your MMJ related invention and if it means anything I don't think your post is SPAM - you're asking a legit question. What do they know anyway??


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 8, 2013)

This place is too uptight........


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm I like that it's not so "lax" and is a bit more strict. Feels more comfortable and safe of a forum. If you think it's too uptight and seemingly don't like it, why do you post here?


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 8, 2013)

I just hate seeing e-chains being yanked.


----------

